# OpenCl not checked for HD 6520G



## mokos (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello Wizzard

I tried your tool. It is nice and useful. But I experienced that it fails to display that the device with this driver supports OpenCl. It would be nice if you could fix this.
I think the name of the device is wrong (for OpenCl) since clinfo states it is BeaverCreek.

Thanks in advance.

mokos


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 13, 2012)

check if the attached build shows the correct opencl status.

and why do you guys use annoying ad-infested abload.de? lots of better alternatives out there, including techpowerup.org where you can upload using tpucapture, our own screenshot tool.


----------



## mokos (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you it works.
For abload I didn't know any alternative, since it is the most used one and the only one I remembered, I think next time I may use some better alternative.


----------



## mokos (May 8, 2012)

*HD6310 OpenCl check*

Hello Wizzard

Same problem with HD 6310, seen with 0.6.2 and OLC driver installed.

The OpenCl GPU device name ist Loveland.

Thanks

mokos

EDIT: Woulden't it be relative simple to integrate to read out the Device Type GPU if there ist some positive return ist made, check opencl instead have all the dev names listed, in the tool? But I don't have Knowledge in OpenCl, so I was just wondering, why it is how ist is now.




> Number of platforms: 1
> Platform Profile: FULL_PROFILE
> Platform Version: OpenCL 1.1 ATI-Stream-v2.3 (451)
> Platform Name: ATI Stream
> ...


----------



## W1zzard (May 8, 2012)

mokos said:


> to read out the Device Type GPU if there ist some positive return ist made



what if multiple cards are installed? and integrated graphics, not all cards support opencl even if the opencl driver is installed


----------



## mokos (May 8, 2012)

> what if multiple cards are installed? and integrated graphics, not all cards support opencl even if the opencl driver is installed



Ok, then it seems reasonable to do it this way, even if I never heared/have seen of such weird combinations (with AMD GPU, on Nv side I 'm not shure), I was just curious why you make this expenditure.

edit: and have overseen all the old Intel Igpu thing.


----------



## W1zzard (May 8, 2012)

can you post a gpuz screenshot for that loveland gpu ?


----------



## mokos (May 8, 2012)




----------

